# Best Coffee shops in Norwich



## marc1882 (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi,just thought I'd let you know the best coffee shops in Norwich that I use are Strangers Coffee House,Kofra Coffee Brewers,and Little Red Rooster,all make fantastic coffee band reasonable prices too


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

That's pretty much the list I gave somebody the other day. She mentioned going to Norwich with her daughter, and she's not a fan of coffee because she thinks it's a milky bitter drink, but her daughter likes this (or expects this from the big chain coffee places) hence suggesting she went to one of those and find out what a decent coffee is.


----------



## marc1882 (Aug 30, 2018)

I prefer Kofra,as they have more choice and being away from the centre of town it's a bit more of a personal experience, Strangers is good for if your in town,but prefer the roasting shop rather than the food and coffee shop,th t Strangers boys I've always found helpful with any of my coffee problems


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I just replied to your welcome thread but Kofra is amazing. Don't forget they're at the SCVA too.

Also check out Ancestors.

There's some other shops around too if you want a proper coffee crawl: Strangers & Little Red Roaster as you already mentioned and also Artel, Unknown, Alchemista, Bread Source, a few more as well but their quality isn't good.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I travelled to Norwich back in March (weekend trip) & Visited:

Smokey Barn

Kofra

Little Red Roaster

Alchemista

Strangers

Artel

Ancestors

Out of all of them I thought Ancestors was the best, the roaster they had on at the time was intelligentsia. A couple of them had roasters from abroad which I thought was unusual given that there so many good UK roasters.


----------



## Rainmac13 (Jun 11, 2020)

I wasn't a fan of Alchemista.. Huge reviews on TripAdvisor but my first experience was rude and disappointing. I will try again, everybody has an off day but I went round the corner to Stranger's and the difference was marked. They were warm and welcoming. They let me taste a few bits and bobs and were really keen to talk shop and tasting notes. Wholly great experience. We are actually quite spoiled for good little shops here.

Strangers seem to be taking over the city too..!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't like Alchemista, always found them friendly but the coffee average and no filter.

Norwich has always had some fantastic shops for it's size.

Kofra for me all the way still. 3 shops around the city.

Strangers are really nice guys but I don't enjoy the roasts or ambience as much. Fika (in what was The Window) is fantastic. Ancestors is good. Artel not my scene. I think Smokey Barn has changed owners again. Bread Source are a great bakery doing good coffee too, 4 sites in the city now. Red Roaster not been to in ages. There's another new one happening soon too.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

There's a few places in the area doing brews with our forum member Black Cat Coffee. Their "About us" page lists a few places in the County that use their beans. None in the City however.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Been a few changes since i was last there about 15 months ago, Dunno when I'll be able to travel up there again. Anyone here tried littlehaven apart from me?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Grimley said:


> Been a few changes since i was last there about 15 months ago, Dunno when I'll be able to travel up there again. Anyone here tried littlehaven apart from me?


 Not under the current owner, but under the previous owner it was not specialty grade coffee or environment.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

I will save this list (and the other suggestions!) for our next trip up! I've only been to Strangers and Little Red Roaster, really like them both. I do find Strangers can get a bit busy (the food/ coffee shop) so don't tend to drink in. LRR is good for dwelling.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I paid Norwich a visit a couple of weeks ago.

Here's my findings.

Smokey barn has now got a couple of sisters running the shop and the roastery. The Kenyan bought from them was very cheap. Coffee wasn't too bad.

Kofra now has four shops in the city. Their main shop has moved across the dual carriageway on st Giles Street. Strangers had a pop-up takeaway shop opposite John Lewis and their coffee shop was undergoing refurbishment at the time of my visit. Artel had moved from where Fika is now and is serving caravan coffee.

Alchemista hadn't changed since I last visited. Fika had just closed for the day when I tried to visit there, so I went to ancestors instead where I had the best flat white of the day, with Kofra not that far behind. Little red roaster has closed its little shop outside the city centre. Little haven I didn't get chance to visit again.


----------

